# Muskegon?



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Roger That said:


> What lucky numbers should i play hutch?


Easy. Go to Chow Yung Ho's Chinese Buffet on Apple Ave and when you get the fortune cookie that says "Pleasant fortune comes to those who seek happy ending," look on the other side of the fortune and it'll either have your "lucky numbers" or one of those "how to speak chinese" type lessons. 

If it's the numbers, play those. If it's the lesson, hope it's a word you can actually pronounce.


----------

